
Coronavirus cases by country – Two better ways to chart the spread of Covid-19 - evo_9
https://www.politico.com/interactives/2020/number-of-coronavirus-cases-by-country/
======
323454
This leaderboard I made is the same idea but on the US county level:
[https://rocky-hamlet-54713.herokuapp.com/](https://rocky-
hamlet-54713.herokuapp.com/)

------
jkoudys
Stay out of the comments at the bottom of the article. Full of responses from
people who didn't read it.

